# Ball clover in the north



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Ball clover is a cool weather clover that should do fine in West Bath. Are you having difficulties with regular white clover? The USDA plants database has white clover doing well throughout the US. Ball clover will tolerate a shorter growing season than white. I imagine the soil requirements are pretty much the same.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

I notice bees working white clover later in the morning or afternoon. They are all over wild grape vines right now. They love that stuff.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

The white gets smothered in the hay, the ball clover climbs over. There are some edges that get hogged, to steep to hay. 
The ball's timing looks to be in it's prime before the white comes back strong after the first cut, especially if it is dry.


----------

